# 氛围



## Staarkali

Hello all,

氛围 share the same meaning with 气氛, from my understanding 氛围 is short for 周围的气氛 or something. I would personally interchange them, is there any difference between them? (note that I couldn't find 氛围 in my dictionary, which made me come to the forum).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ghabi

To me 氛围 is kinda, you know,  _cliché. _Clever people have begun to use it since, I'm not sure, last decade or so. For hardly-literate folks like me, 气氛 is good enough.


----------



## Staarkali

bon, 好像差不多，good enough!


----------



## Geysere

氛围 is more of the general environment, with wider boundaries
气氛 sometimes sounds more confined
Examples:
For the atmosphere inside a conference room, I would use 气氛 but for academic atmosphere in an university I would use "学术氛围".


----------



## ck65

use 气氛 more, and remember the fixed phrases with 氛围, like what Geysere had mentioned "学书氛围"


----------



## Chinoise

I might be wrong, but isn't 氛围 more in the literary sense?

气氛 is used more often in an everyday language, for instance:

这家餐厅的气氛很好，适合带女朋友来。

Translation:  This restaurant's got good ambiance, nice to bring along the girlfriend.


----------



## Staarkali

so I'll remember them as synonyms, won't I, with 氛围 as something more literary


----------



## samanthalee

气氛 is "atmosphere" in the sense of "ambiance"; something more personal, such as "an atmosphere of romance", "a cordial atmosphere".
氛围 is "atmosphere" in the sense of "environment"; something larger, such as "an atmosphere of impending war", "an open academic environment".


----------



## Ghabi

I can't see why we must insist on differentiating the terms. I'm rather positive that many people would say 浪漫氛圍 and 戰爭氣氛. People just use them as they feel like.


----------



## Chinoise

Sorry Ghabi, but I disagree.  For instance, I'd never say:

这间餐厅氛围不错。

It just doesn't sound smooth.


----------



## kath_01

I personally have never used or heard the use of 氛围,
However, a search on google, looks like lots of hits on people using it on a personal level / as in everyday language as well:

居住氛圍的創造
用色彩營造臥房的浪漫氛圍
营销氛围营造技巧 
民主氛圍更濃厚了
友善的氛圍
藝術氛圍


----------



## MoisesYU

I think 氛围 is just like what you say, like 周围的气氛. So it has the meaning like "to cover with the atmosphere". Sometimes I can use 气氛 to substitute 氛围, but you should know that there are some phrases in which we cannot subtitute, sometimes we just have one choice.

Like:
学术氛围(academic atmosphere), but I won't use 学术气氛, althought it sound also ok, I consider it's a little bit informal. 氛围 is more literary than 气氛.


----------



## samanthalee

kath_01 said:


> I personally have never used or heard the use of 氛围,
> However, a search on google, looks like lots of hits on people using it on a personal level / as in everyday language as well:
> 
> 居住氛圍的創造
> 用色彩營造臥房的浪漫氛圍
> 营销氛围营造技巧
> 民主氛圍更濃厚了
> 友善的氛圍
> 藝術氛圍



Hmm... But it still seems like 氛围 is larger than 氣氛, as environment versus ambiance.

Example: 用色彩營造臥房的浪漫氛圍, 讓你天天感受浪漫的氣氛。

It doesn't seem right if we switch the words:
用色彩營造臥房的浪漫氣氛, 讓你天天感受浪漫的氛圍。-- The "讓你天天感受浪漫的氛圍" part doesn't sound right to me...


----------



## Sayaka

All I want to say is, you just need to know 氛围 is about the same meaning as 气氛; but never try to use 氛围 when you write or talk because I have never heard someone said this term and have only seen it a few times in books/newspaper.


----------

